# Polaris Ranger salt spreader



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone make a salt spreader that sets in the bed of a Ranger I know the taigate kind will go in the reciever hitch but would really like to have one that goes in the bed


----------



## Pa Pa Dragger (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't believe anyone is make what I call a "highway spreader" design for a utv yet but I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Here is one that should work...http://www.centralparts.com/Equipment/salt-spreaders/v-box-hopper-spreaders/Buyers-Poly-V-box-Salt-Dogg-Spreaders/075-cu-yd-POLY-Elec-Salt-Dogg-V-Box-Spreader-STD-Chute/20334/... The school next to one of my jobs has a Gator with a plow and a gas V-box spreader on it...


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

I saw one of these in a pickup, hold about 500 pounds.

http://www.snoproplows.com/sno-pro-spreaders/


----------



## rcr4w (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks one of those would be great


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Down Easter makes spreaders for UTVs. Go to http://www.sandspreader.com/ for more info on Down Easter spreaders.


----------

